# A double anniversary today...happy and sad



## Marie5656 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Two anniversaries today.

On December 7, 1980 my mom left us at the age of 66 after a 5 year battle with cancer.  

Also on this date, in 2001 I married my husband, Rick.  Our story is funny.  We were "living in sin" before we married.  So, he called me from work, in August of 2001 and said "We should get married before the end of the year, so we can file a joint tax return for the year."  He chose the date, December 7th, so that he would remember it. (Pearl Harbor and all).  How utterly romantic. LOL

As you can see from her expression, mom was not excited about getting her picture taken with this fish.

*

I had warned my husband what would happen if a piece of cake got anywhere near my face.


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 7, 2017)

> I had warned my husband what would happen if a piece of cake got anywhere near my face.​



:lofl:


----------



## Denise1952 (Dec 7, 2017)

Marie5656 said:


> *Two anniversaries today.
> 
> On December 7, 1980 my mom left us at the age of 66 after a 5 year battle with cancer.
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing this Marie.  That proposal brought back a memory, of my one "what I call" a real marriage.  We were living in together as well, and one day he was under my car fixing something, and I didn't like just living together, and he said, "maybe we should just get married".  Silly me, I was thrilled to hear even as lame as that proposal was, I could feel like an honest woman now, and plan a wedding.  Plus, make my disapproving big brother happy

Live and learn, well, sometimes the latter part of that phrase remains absent, LOL!!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 7, 2017)

LOL, Denise.   Our guys are funny.  By the way, hope you are feeling better today


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 7, 2017)

My sympathy for your loss Marie, I like the photo of her with the fish.  Happy Anniversary to you and hubby!


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 7, 2017)

*Found this picture of my mom.  She was about 14 or so.  I know there is a story behind this outfit, just do not remember it.


*


----------



## moviequeen1 (Dec 7, 2017)

Hi Marie,thanks for sharing your pictures and story,Happy Anniversary,I hope you&Rick are enjoying your special day,also thinking about your mom.
Tomorrow is my mom's birthday,she would of been 94 Sue


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 7, 2017)

Happy anniversary Marie. Thanks for sharing all the photos!


----------



## jujube (Dec 7, 2017)

Happy Anniversary, Marie.  Love the story.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 21, 2017)

Happy belated anniversary Marie, I just saw this.  Sorry on the anniversary of the loss of your mother, too.  I lost my sister this month, too.


----------

